
Free Indie Hacker Newsletter- Top Products via PH, HN, Betalist, etc. - AndrewMedal
Hey HN! My co-founders and I just launched something new and shiny!<p>Product Club is a daily newsletter of the best 10 new products to help you start &amp; grow your business (here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;productclub.xyz&#x2F;)<p>Hundreds of products launch every day on sites like Product Hunt &amp; Hackers News. And, it&#x27;s time-wasting and draining to keep up with the launches and to sort through them to figure out which are useful business tools. So, we&#x27;ve decided to do it for you, FOR FREE.<p>If you&#x27;ve been wanting to start your own business or grow your current one, this daily newsletter is a great way for you to stay current on the cutting edge of business tools and tech.<p>It&#x27;s completely free + every day we share an exclusive deal of 50%+ discount from our favorite business products.<p>Also, if you want to stay updated on our new product launches, this is a great way to do it!
======
sigmaprimus
Hmmm...I think maybe you should offer up a bit more info, I am very hesitant
to give my email out to what seems to be nothing more than a bulk marketing
scheme.

